# Ah, Buts



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2020)

That Ah wa the Ah of satisfaction.  We have listed our favorite sandwiches, our favorite chili, our favorite lunch meats, salamis, cheeses, etc.  I don't believe we have listed our favorite nuts yet.

Here are some of mine, and my  favorite ways to use them.  Nd I love them all about the same, except for hazelnuts (filberts).  They are my favorite.

1. Hazelnuts - in Ritter Spot chocolate bars, straight up, chocolate/hazelnut spread, Chopped and added to a canilla, or chocolate malt, chopped over French Vanilla Ice Cream, in rich chocolate icing.
2. Pecans. straight up, butter-pecan ice cream, pecan pie, made with maple syrup, pecan-shortbread cookies, rough chopped in apple pie, coated in fine caramel, turtles, coated in fine chocolate. in caramel frosting on a chocolate cake
3. Walnuts - maple-nut ice cream, coated with coverture, tempered milk, dark, or white chocolate, in Toll=House cookies, in chocolate cake, brownies, and fudge, mixed into lime jello desert with crushed pineapple, and cream,or ricotta cheese,
4. Almonds - Jordan almonds, straight from the shell, covered in milk chocolate, in nougat, white chocolate almond bark, almond brittle, with lightly sweetened full size shredded wheat. in chex mix, in popcorn balls.
5. cashews - straight up-roasted, lightly salted, in chocolates, and confections, in Asian stir-fries, in granola bars, in trail mix
6 Macadamia nuts - white chocolate/macadamia nut cookies, chopped and added to various ice cream flavors, roated, and lightly salted, coated with white, or dark coverture chocolate.
7, Brazil nuts, straight up out of a cracked shell
8. Peanuts. Spanish, dry-roasted, from the shell, peanut butter, in all kinds of recipes,  not boiled though.

OK let me see your favorites, with yur favorite uses for them.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## pepperhead212 (Oct 13, 2020)

Hazelnuts are my favorite nut, too, and pine nuts used to be up there, until they became so expensive!  There is a pine nut cookie that was Mom's favorite cookie I made, but I haven't bought any pine nuts since I don't have to make those any longer.  Almonds I use more than any others, since they are inexpensive!  I used to use a lot of walnuts in baking, but I try not to bake much of those things any longer, as I don't have as many to share them with as I used to, and I'd be eating too much!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Oct 13, 2020)

That darn B is right next to N on the keyboard.  I'm hoping one of the mods can change that B to an N in the title.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the Nirth


----------



## Vinylhanger (Oct 18, 2020)

Cashews here.  Filberts (aka, Hazelnuts), are probably first in my heart, grew up with them everywhere.

But alas, my teeth tell me that soft and tasty cashews are now my favorite.  Pistachios are pretty good as well. 

Anybody like Brazil nuts.  Always reminded me of eating rocks.


----------



## cookieee (Oct 18, 2020)

PECANS!!!!!!   Pie, Ice Cream, and any thing else with Pecans in it, on it, around it....

DH just tonight opened a can of Blue Diamond Almonds - Salt 'n Vinegar.  If you haven't tried them yet, may I recommend them.  Almost as good as Cape Cod Sea Salt & Vinegar Potato Chips.  Can't live without them, so addictive. lol


----------

